# Yao Hurt...Again? (Update: Out at least one week)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bumped knees with Javale McGee and limped off the court. Unreal. He's cursed. As are the Rockets.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*

Yao career is pretty much done. Great player but injuries set him and the team back. He should either just stop now or take a much lesser role now. It's a shame a player like him to go down so early.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*

/wrist

I cant take it anymore.
Yao
Brooks
Lowry
1-6

argh...!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*

I wouldn't say his career is finished. Really, if he can barely play 20 minutes in a game, he should sit out this whole season so the Rockets won't have to **** around with their chemistry. They've historically been a very good team without him on the floor, but the combination of injuries and the confusion of Yao on/off the floor is sending them way down hill.

But really, Yao can still play for a while. He's quite immobile now, but he can play a Zydrunas Ilgauskas role on offense with better defense and rebounding for at least another 3-4 years. As long as he isn't the focal point of the offense, it shouldn't mess with the chemistry. He's simply not that good anymore since he's lost most of his quickness/athleticism. I don't know if that will return if he takes another year off, but if not, he can still play an important role.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*



Pacers Fan said:


> They've historically been a very good team without him on the floor, but the combination of injuries and the confusion of Yao on/off the floor is sending them way down hill.


that's dumb. there's no confusion about yao being on/off the court that is doing anything to the rockets. it's nothing like the tmac/artest situation a couple years back where people really didn't know if they were going to play game to game or what their role would be. everyone knows what minutes yao is going to get and everyone knows that he's going to sit out one night on back to backs. absolutely no confusion there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*

yao's injury really doesn't sound that bad, so i'm not going to get worried about it until i hear something that sounds bad. obviously it still sucks as it's going to effect him getting back to where he needs to be. brooks being hurt and lowry not being at 100% yet this year really hurts too.

i wasn't really worried about the slow start at all by the rockets but they really need to avoid digging themselves into too big of a hole if injuries are going to start piling up.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Yao Hurt...Again?*

Yao has looked significantly better than expected so far. After 18 months off and radical surgery that changed the frickin structure of his foot, 5 games in he is demanding double teams in the low post. What more do people want?

If this injury is minor - and it sounds like it is - I see him getting back to 90% of his 2009 form by the All Star Break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Yao Ming has a mild sprain of his left ankle and will be out at least one week, the Houston Rockets announced Thursday after MRI tests.
> 
> Yao will return to Houston to begin rehabilitation.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5793298


----------

